# Critique this rainbird design



## reconstyle

Will be installing irrigation then laying down some Floratam SA here in Orlando, wondering what your thoughts are on this irrigation design from RainBird.


----------



## Utk03analyst

You may want a 360 in the middle on the right side. I think you may have a dry spot around the head on the far lower right unless you hit a lot of the sidewalk not sure how big your beauty strip is but if it's narrow you may want to go straight down the middle with center strip sprays if it's larger you may want to stagger and use 180 degree sprays in a cigar formation.


----------



## reconstyle

Utk03analyst said:


> You may want a 360 in the middle on the right side. I think you may have a dry spot around the head on the far lower right unless you hit a lot of the sidewalk not sure how big your beauty strip is but if it's narrow you may want to go straight down the middle with center strip sprays if it's larger you may want to stagger and use 180 degree sprays in a cigar formation.


By "cigar pattern" do you mean alternate the heads? Like one at the sidewalk, then one at the road etc?


----------



## ABC123

If the front yard has any slope it will be good


----------



## Utk03analyst

Yes alternating the sides, sorry my Army days kicked back in.


----------



## reconstyle

ABC123 said:


> If the front yard has any slope it will be good


Yes, it does slope slightly towards the street.



Utk03analyst said:


> Yes alternating the sides, sorry my Army days kicked back in.


Thanks.

Would you do the alternating pattern for the little strip on the left as well?


----------



## Utk03analyst

Yes.


----------



## burntfire

I would still put a corner head in each bottom corner by the sidewalk.


----------



## g-man

I think their design is pretty bad. The strip should have opposing heads. The front left side looks correct. The front right side looks incorrect. I would divide that into two square areas.


----------



## burntfire

g-man said:


> I think their design is pretty bad. The strip should have opposing heads. The front left side looks correct. The front right side looks incorrect. I would divide that into two square areas.


Sheesh I just looked at the bottom strip and didn't even pay attention to the top right.

Yah that's terrible. If you were to going to use it I would at minimum add 1-2 full circles in the lower section.

I would still do what @g-man said and divide.


----------

